# Two story enclosure



## Macheteslaststep (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone have a two story tortoise enclosure? I'm trying to find info and pics on them to see if they really work. I have two leopard torts (2 inch and 4 1/2 inches). Currently they're in a 75 gallon tank, but I wanted to give them something more. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 10, 2008)

There are a few pics in the enclosure sections here of two story enclosrues Tegan posted one http://tortoiseforum.org/tort-turt-tables-t-39-2.html and dinkanber posted another http://tortoiseforum.org/help-new-owners-are-worried-t-651.html can't remember who else.


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Aug 11, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> There are a few pics in the enclosure sections here of two story enclosrues Tegan posted one http://tortoiseforum.org/tort-turt-tables-t-39-2.html and dinkanber posted another http://tortoiseforum.org/help-new-owners-are-worried-t-651.html can't remember who else.



Thank you so much. Now i just have to figure out where to put the thing lol. They just seem so "blah" in their home. I know a table is better for them than a tank anyway, but they seem very active and curious-that's why I want to plan a two story.

Sara


----------



## TortGirl (Aug 11, 2008)

While researching tort tables, I came upon this two story table.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 14, 2008)

One way to think about this is a really big hiding place they can walk on top of!


----------



## evin (Aug 17, 2008)

any one have a two story table for different species like shelves where they are completely seperate, and if you do can you post pics or instructions


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Elvin check out the enclosure section I know someone put a 4 story together for different species early in the year. I am in the process of doing one myself will post when I am finished.


----------



## evin (Aug 18, 2008)

i cant seem to find any when i search


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok evin, here is the link. http://tortoiseforum.org/new-indoor-enclosure-t-1392.html
Macheteslaststep this may give you some ideas too.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 18, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Ok evin, here is the link. http://tortoiseforum.org/new-indoor-enclosure-t-1392.html
> Macheteslaststep this may give you some ideas too.



I just love that enclosure  It works great, I have sully yearlings, boxie 2 yr olds, and DT yearlings in them. It works great and looks just like furniture. The only bummer I have is I wish I would have made a 4 story instead of 3 story. I am out of room and if my egg hatches, I will need another story. Oh well guess hubby will have to build another one, to many babies.

Also you can look in the April, 2008 reptiles magazine and they have a article with pictures and directions, for some really neat tables, thats where I saw Ed's and got my hubby to build me one.

Just make sure if you build your tort's a two story enclosure you put rails on the ramps, so they don't fall off.


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm drawing up the plans for my two story, I'm going to make both sections 4x4. Not sure on the height yet. I just need to figure out the angle of the ramp. I saw a finished product of one somewhere with the railing done and everything, but I can't find it anywhere now  Oh well, I'll let you know when I start 

Sara


----------



## evin (Aug 19, 2008)

that is a very nice table thank you for the link


----------

